# I love your sweet nectar



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2016)

D7200 / Sigma 105mm, hand held. Just flew into my world as I was zeroing in. I had a doctor appointment today in Ann Arbor and he never showed up. So, I took the opportunity of a wasted day to go over to the college's arboretum. Needless to say, I am pissed. My doctors office never even scheduled it (according to U of M and I believe them) or they if they did, the college didn't enter it. Anyway, I am over the health care system. I am done with them unless I am on my deathbed and need drugs to surpress the pain. Won't happen, I am tolerant.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice!  Send the doctor a bill for your time!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  Send the doctor a bill for your time!


Thanks. It's not worth anything to.them.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.


Thanks Trevor


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 5, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## AndyG (Nov 5, 2016)

I dig it! [emoji1303]


----------



## greybeard (Nov 12, 2016)

very nice and natural detail


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 12, 2016)

Flies and wasps are important polliators. Even some spiders pollinate. As an old bee shooter I did not know that before I shot some flies drinking nectar side by side with bees...


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Well done.





AndyG said:


> I dig it! [emoji1303]





greybeard said:


> very nice and natural detail





Frank F. said:


> Flies and wasps are important polliators. Even some spiders pollinate. As an old bee shooter I did not know that before I shot some flies drinking nectar side by side with bees...



Thank you all. Interesting tidbit Frank.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 12, 2016)

I just said that because your picture shows a pollinating fly...


Wir gestalten Etiketten fuer Ihre Produkte zum Beispiel Wein Honig Marmelade wunderschön erfolgreich preiswert Mehr verkaufen mit professionellen Produktfotos und wirksamer Werbung von Fotokontext!!! Fremerey PR und Firmenkommunikation, Fotokunst und Text!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 12, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> I just said that because your picture shows a pollinating fly...
> 
> 
> Wir gestalten Etiketten fuer Ihre Produkte zum Beispiel Wein Honig Marmelade wunderschön erfolgreich preiswert Mehr verkaufen mit professionellen Produktfotos und wirksamer Werbung von Fotokontext!!! Fremerey PR und Firmenkommunikation, Fotokunst und Text!


Neat


----------

